#  Krankheiten >   ( Starke ) Oberbauchschmerzen mit Blähungen >

## devilssword

Hallo, 
ich werde einfach nur mal mein anliegen schildern. Vieleicht kann mir da ja jemand helfen! 
Und zwar es hat ca. vor 10 Wochen angefangen , ich bin eines Morgens mit Extrem Starken schmerzen im Oberbauch Wachgeworden , zuerst dachte ich einfach was falsches gegessen. Die schmerzen wahren wirklich sehr Stark eigentlich kaum ausszuhalten ! Stunden später wahren die schmerzen wieder schwächer , aber immer noch sehr unangenehm ! Und es kam immer und immerwieder , teilweise 3 tage am Stück dann mal fast 1 Woche am Stück , schlafen ging sogut wie nie , 1 stunde dann wahr vorbei ! 
Dann hatte ich mal 4 oder 5 Tage meine ruhe davon bis sie wieder anfingen ! Und es ging wieder soweiter schmerzen ein paar tage und malwieder ruhe. Naja , lange rede kurzer sinn ! Mittlerweile wahr ich natürlich schon beim Arzt habe recht Starkes Schmerzmittel bekommen was nicht geholfen hat , und auch Omeprazol aber auch nicht angeschlagen. Ultraschal gemacht Galle usw. auch alles Inordnung ! Dann Magenspiegelung , und der Arzt meinte eine Leichte Gastritis (leichte Rötung), ich habe von ihm Pantopra 40 mg bekommen , aber auch überhaupt nicht angeschlagen (ich konnte mir da schon nicht vorstellen das diese schmerzen von einer Gastritis kommen)  ! Eine Woche später wo die magenprobe bei meinem Hausartzt eingetroffen ist bzw. der befund , sagte er mir das ich nichtmal eine Gastritis habe , und die ergebnisse alle ok sind, auch keine Bakterien ! Habe bis jetzt 17 kg abgenommen (was garnicht mal so schlecht ist weil ich zuviel hatte) , hatte mich in der Zeit nicht getraut was zu essen ! 
Habe jetzt vor ca. 2 Wochen einwenig meine ernährung umgestellt , das heisst Weintrauben , Gurke usw. anstatt schnell mal ne Pizza im Backhofen mit extra kässe ^^
Die schmerzen sind immernoch da , aber nichtmehr so stark , ab und zu doch nochmal stärker ! Dazu ist mir aufgefallen das ich in der Zeit seit die schmerzen da sind , blähungen habe und meistens Festen Stuhlgang. Habe , hatte in der Zeit auch Öfter Fieberartige Kopfschmerzen.  
Naja , ich wollte einfach nur mal fragen was gibt es jetzt noch für möglichkeiten , was kann ich jetzt noch machen ? Welche Untersuchungen ? Mein Hausarzt ist Ratlos meinte er letzte woche beim letzten Besuch. Er schiebt das aufs Rauchen ..... (habe in der Zeit aber sehr wenig geraucht) Laktose Atemtest meinte er bringt nichts weil die schmerzen nicht im Oberbauch sind sondern weiterunten , stimmt das ??  
Würde mich um Anworten Freuen.
Danke Schonmal 
Sorry für meine Rechtschreibung  
Gruss
devilssword

----------


## dreamchaser

17 Kilo Gewichtsverlust sind ja schon einiges - ich weiss ja nicht, wieviel du vorher gewogen hast, aber man sollte schon weiterschauen.
Eine Darmspiegelung ist sicher noch eine weitere Untersuchung, die veranlasst werden kann, und eben ein CT Abdomen, da man ja im Ultraschall nichts wegweisendes gesehen hat.
Ich nehme an, dass mittels Blutwerten eine Entzündung der Bauchspeicheldrüse ausgeschlossen wurde?? Und auch alle anderen Bauchwerte und Entzündungswerte ok waren?

----------


## devilssword

Hallo,
danke für deine Antwort. 
Also ich habe vorher so 107 kg gewogen , jetzt bin ich halt bei 90 kg ! Bin 1,80 gross 
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich Viel Alkohol (jeden Tag ca. 10 halbe l. bier) getrunken habe und ca. vor 3 Monaten damit aufgehört habe bzw. ich es im griff habe und auch kein Bock mehr zu diesen (scheiss) !  
Blutabgenommen hat mein Hausarzt mir garnicht ! Das werde ich ihm dann am Montag mal sagen. Kann man da Gleich eine entzündung der Bauchspeicheldrüse sehen ? 
Ich habe Glaube im März zuletzt Blutabnehmen lassen  da wahr alles Inordnung , nur leberwerte zu Hoch wegen meiner Sauferei. 
Gruss
devilssword

----------


## dreamchaser

Ja, im Blut kann man eine Bauchspeicheldrüsenentzündung sehen (Werte: Amylase und Lipase, Bilirubin), danach macht man dann weitere Untersuchungen. Und da Alkohol ein Faktor für eine Bauchspeicheldrüsenentzündung ist, würde ich da schon mal nachschauen lassen.

----------


## devilssword

Mein Hausarzt ist diese Woche leider im Urlaub :-(  Dann muss ich wohl oder Übel bis nächste woche warten zum Blutabnehmen, obwohl die schmerzen wieder so stark sind , und ich wieder nichts essen kann.

----------


## Christiane

Der Mann muss doch eine Vertretung angegeben haben?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Selbst wenn das der unwahrscheinliche Fall sein sollte das es keine Vertetung gibt, so gibt es doch noch jede Menge andere HA...
Wenns ganz schlimm wird kann man sogar ins KH gehen....

----------


## devilssword

Hallo, 
das werde ich heute nachmittag (oder morgen) auch machen , ab ins KH ! Ich habe die ganze letzte Nacht nicht geschlafen fieber und starke kopfschmerzen (sogar verschwommen sehe ich nurnoch) habe ich auch wieder. Ich gehe mitlerweile stark davon aus , das es eine Bauchspeicheldrüsenentzündung ist. 
Gruss
devilssword

----------


## dreamchaser

Dann geh mal ins Krankenhaus und lass das dort untersuchen, dort kann man auch die apparative Untersuchung machen. Und lass mich wissen, was letztendlich los war!!
Gute Besserung!

----------


## devilssword

Hallo, 
so ich bin jetzt seit ein paar Tagen aus dem Krankenhaus draussen, und was soll ich sagen ?
Meine Vermutung haben sich bestätigt, es wahr/ist eine Chronische Bauchspeicheldrüsen Entzündung !! Durch zuviel Alkohol  
Habe jetzt gerade auch wieder leichte schmerzen.
Das heisst jetzt für mich völlige Nahrungsumstellung ! Keine fettigen sachen mehr , viel chilli , pfeffer usw. vermeiden , und natürlich kein Alkohol mehr. 
Gibt es irgendwo eine liste ? Was darf ich noch was nicht ? 
Lieber Kalte oder Warme getränke ?  
Gruss
Devilssword

----------


## devilssword

Hat niemand eine liste oder ähnliches ?  
Ich habe nocheinmal die Blutwerte ( Heute bekommen ) Vieleicht kann dazu jemand was sagen : 
alk. Phosphatase    95   U/1
Lipase                  78   U/1
GPT                     54   U/1
GGT                     77   U/1  
Gruss

----------


## dreamchaser

Wegen der Liste solltest du deine behandelnden Ärzte fragen.
Die Blutwerte sind soweit ok, die Leberwerte ganz leicht erhöht.

----------


## Sebi1984

Hallo! 
Ich weiß das dieses Thema schon sehr alt ist.
Aber ich habe einen langen Leidensprozess hinter mir. Man hat bei mir auch eine Chronische Bauchspeicheldrüsen Entzündung diagnosiziert. Womit ich mehrere Monate lang gelebt habe und mich ähnlich angepasst habe. Doch es wurde nicht besser und ein anderer Arzt hat die Wert gecheckt und meinte es sei untypisch für so eine Diagnose bei diesen Werten... 
Es ist oft so, das Ärzte bei Bauchschmerzen nicht wissen woran es liegt... 
Es gibt Experten, und ich muss gestehen, heutztage kann man und muss man sich auch mal selber ein Bild machen, denn die Ärzte schneiden heutzutage doch gern mal auf oder probieren nicht weiter, bei dem niedrigen Satz den sie von den Krankenkassen bekommen (verständlich) auf dieser Seite Schmerzen im Oberbauch stehen alle Diagnosen und Symptome, am besten prüfst du hier nochmal, was genau bei dir zutrifft. Denn mein Arzt hat mich vieles gar nicht gefragt, obwohl ich es hatte! Und als ich auf diese Seite gestoßen bin und dann gesehen hab das alle Symptome auf Krebs hindeuteten, bin ich zu einem Onkologen, welcher mir dieses auch schnell bestätigen konnte... ich habe den Krebs besiegt, aber ohne Eigeninitiative, der Seite und dem super klassen Onkologen hätte ich es niemals geschafft! 
Falls jemand googelt, und diesen Thread und meinen Beitrag liest, erkundigt euch paralell zu dem was euer Arzt macht selber im Internet! Es schadet nicht und bei der heutigen Zeit ist es ein muss. 
Danke das ich mich äußern durfte, habe den Beitrag bei google gefunden und musste einfach mich anmelden und was schreiben. Schönen Restsonntag noch! 
LG, Sebastian

----------

